# Typical Day in the life of a Toddler



## AniellasMommy (Aug 4, 2006)

What are your daily schedules like at home? I always feel like we are so boring around here!
Here is our typical schedule:

Breakfast and getting dressed.
DD watches a TV Show while I load the dishwasher, sweep and load laundry
We do something fun (trip to grandmas, walk to the park, play games,do art projects.)
Lunch is around noon-one
Rest time for 2 hours (if Im lucky)
Then we hang out and play
dinner around 5-6
Bath time is at seven
Bed time is at eight

Becky, Mommy to ELLA (2) and RIO (2mo)


----------



## dantesmama (May 14, 2006)

Schedule?







:







:







: I wish!


----------



## juju's mom (Mar 30, 2005)

That schedule sounds a little bit like ours but now that I am almost 36 wks with twins, we do something fun in the house. We don't leave the house alone









Wake up between 6-7
Eat breakfast
Watch a little bit of TV
get dressed
do something fun (color, bake, paint, read, dance)
Lunch around 11ish
Nap 1-3 hours
snack
playtime (same as above usually)
Dinner at 5ish
Bath
Bed around 8-9


----------



## damyen's mommy (May 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dantesmama* 
Schedule?







:







:







: I wish!

He he this is so funny







. I often feel just like this. But on the days we are home our typical schedule looks a lot like yours except we don't really have a bedtime ritual we are trying with my spirited boy and a one year old we just try to be reasonble with them and get them to bed.
At least once a week we try to go do something fun. The children's museum, park in a nearby town. Something like that.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

DH, DS, and I all like routine, so here is our rough daily schedule:

7:00: Shower, dress, get DS dressed, play in his room for a while (trains/tracks, books, tea parties, blocks, etc.)

8:30: Breakfast, then play downstairs for a while (racecars, books, dumptrucks, easel w/ paints and chalk, etc.)

10:00: An outing of some kind: the park, the library, a community center class, the little train ride, the kids' museum, the beach, the lake, a friend's house, etc.

12:00: Lunch and quiet snuggle time with books

1:00: Nap (during which I work from home)

4:00: DS wakes up and we play outside (tricycle, toy lawnmower, hose/sprinklers during warm weather, wagon, play fetch w/ dog, etc.)

4:30: DH gets home and plays with DS while I fix dinner and relax with a book

6:00: Dinner, then play downstairs

7:00: Bath, books, songs, snuggles, kisses, and bedtime for DS

7:45: Together-time for DH and I

10:00: Bedtime for DH and I

I like to make sure that we're always playing in different areas (his room in the morning, downstairs mid-day, and outside in the afternoon) so that DS has access to a wide variety of toys throughout the day and doesn't get bored.


----------



## Vaquitita (Mar 2, 2006)

a typical day for me and 18mo ds goes like this:
7:30 i get up and get dressed, have some computer time
8:30 ds gets up and i take him potty/clean him up
we then make, eat, and clean up breakfast. for some reason this usually takes us until about 10:00
we play or clean house
around 12:00 eat lunch
around 1 or 2 is nap time (though not this week, ds hasn't wanted to nap until about 3pm. i'm 4mo preg and usually am so tired i don't get anything done during the time i'm waiting for him to be ready, just sit around. then i nap with him)
snack
play time
dh gets home around 5:30 or 6:00 and i then make dinner, frequently we don't eat dinner till after 7:00
then a combination of watching tv







and playing with ds
at 10:00 ds and i go to bed, dh joins us later.

there are a lot of things about our 'routine' that aren't working for me. pre this pregnancy i was working 4 days a week and things were completely different. then i got laid off and found out i was preg at the same time, and was so tired i just kind of laid around being worn out by ds, not having the energy to really play with him. now that i'm feeling better i'm trying to figure out a better way. this thread is giving me some good ideas.


----------



## ellacy (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AniellasMommy* 

Breakfast and getting dressed.
DD watches a TV Show while I load the dishwasher, sweep and load laundry
We do something fun (trip to grandmas, walk to the park, play games,do art projects.)
Lunch is around noon-one
Rest time for 2 hours (if Im lucky)
Then we hang out and play
dinner around 5-6
Bath time is at seven
Bed time is at eight

Sounds pretty much like us, just push it back a few hours =)


----------



## EStreetMama (Sep 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AniellasMommy* 
What are your daily schedules like at home? I always feel like we are so boring around here!
Here is our typical schedule:

Breakfast and getting dressed.
DD watches a TV Show while I load the dishwasher, sweep and load laundry
We do something fun (trip to grandmas, walk to the park, play games,do art projects.)
Lunch is around noon-one
Rest time for 2 hours (if Im lucky)
Then we hang out and play
dinner around 5-6
Bath time is at seven
Bed time is at eight

Becky, Mommy to ELLA (2) and RIO (2mo)

Ours is very similar!!!


----------



## hellyaellen (Nov 8, 2005)

we have slept really late the past two days but normally:

we get up at 6 to wait for the bus with dd
ds nurses sometime before the bus comes
then by 7:30 we're back in the bed. sometimes he goes back in the bed the two of them are sharing and sometimes he goes in the bed w/ dh and i.
we get up again around 9 or 10. ds usually nurses in bed for a while before we actually get up though. then we have breakfast. he goes in his highchair w/ some dry cereal while i load/unload the dishwasher and get my sausage biscuit ready. then i sit at the table with him and share my breakfast. after breakfast i piddle around w/ housework. while he plays. he's ready for a nap by 11,12,1somewhere along in there. he nurses before a nap. while he naps i often get on here or just as often nap myself. i'm going to have to make myself study now that i'm in school again though. he'll sleep 1-3 hours just depending. when he gets up
i usually ahve to start getting ready for work soon. he plays or just follows me around watching, copying. he usually nurses when he get up from his nap but if not then definately before i go in to work at 4:30.
when daddy gets up (anywhere between 12 and 3







where's that envious smile?) he takes over at least for a cuddle and some daddy play time. i don't know for sure what they do while i'm at work. bathtime, suppertime, daddy play time, outside fun time. bedtime is around 9.


----------



## MrsNavigator (Jun 26, 2005)

7-7:30 a.m. DD shows up at the side of my bed and comes in to play, cuddle, talk about our day
8 we go downstairs to eat breakfast and I piddle in the kitchen while she eats, often doing prep work for dinner
8:30-9:30 downstiars to watch Sesame Street, play, and have Mommy check the internet
10-noon We got to the gym, she calls it "play! I play!" and Mommy works out/showers
Noon-1 p.m. We lunch - often out somewhere like Ruby Tuesdays
1-3 we play at home in her room often
3-5 she naps and I either do Obama work online or prepare dinner
5-7 we eat dinner, make Daddy's plate for later and clean up
7-8 we play and wait for Daddy to get home
8-9 Maya sits with Daddy once he's home to play and then they do the nighttime routine of bath/story/bedtime
10 p.m. I slip into bed next to my husband after some online Obama work

Some days we have playdates, some days we go to Kindermusik, but that's our overal schedule that seems to happen.


----------



## mendocino (Oct 7, 2005)

Sometimes it's easy to forget they're toddlers not little adults and that they get stimulated by different things than we do. Just going outside for an hour is like 2 hours of sitting inside with toys. Doesn't take much to entertain them. I know "I" get bored alot - but I'm careful not to transfer that to him.

our schedule:

6:30a ~ up, putter around
7-8:00a ~ breakfast and outing/playgroup/toys dep. on weather
10:30/11a ~ snack and nap 1
noon ~ lunch and outing/toys dep. on weather
2:30/3p ~ snack and nap 2
4:30-5:30p ~ books/clean up toys
5:30-6p ~ dinner
6:30 ~ bath
7p ~ bedtime (often this sneaks closer to 7:30 but I try hard not to)

The days he only has one nap it's right after lunch. And not much changes as far as activities. I don't often get anything done around the house until he is in bed which is part of the reason I try to stick closely to 7.

s


----------



## operamommy (Nov 9, 2004)

I think ours is pretty typical:

7am - wake up, nurse, eat yogurt
8 - drive big kids to school, come back home, eat scrambled eggs (while he's eating I drink coffee, read, etc)
9 - 11:30 - shower, dress, do household chores (he LOVES to help), usually 3 or so days a week we leave the house and go to playgroup or to a friend's
11:30 - lunch
12 - 2 - nap
2-4 - play, pick up big kids from school
4 -6 - outside time, play, spend time with big kids
6 - 7 - dinner and stuff
8 - naked time, stories, nursing, bed

I didn't add nursing and snacks to our day, because the snacks are constant and so is the nursing!


----------



## SortaCrunchy (Nov 24, 2005)

I am glad to know we are pretty on-target here! We both like routine so our days pretty much look like this:

7 or 7:30 - wake up, breakfast, Sesame Street
9 - Mom grabs a quick shower and we get dressed
10 ish - most days we are out the door to run errands, do playgroup, Bible study, etc. Mornings are definitely out of the house time.
12 noon - lunch
1-3 Dacey naps, Mommy plays on the computer or naps
3-5 - play around the house or outside, snack, just hang out. very laid-back afternoons here
5 - Dacey watches Little Einsteins or Dora while Mommy makes dinner
6 - Mommy and Dacey eat, sometimes Daddy, sometimes he is still at work
6:30 - 7:30 - play time, usually Daddy's Girl time.








7:30 - bath
8:00 - bed

Boring, but it works for us!


----------



## RBinTEX (Apr 16, 2004)

I've got the 2 yo on a completely different schedule than the rest of the house, but it works:

5:30 Alarm, throw on sweats and brush teeth, start laundry and unload dishwasher

6:00 Wake three older kids, straighten house while they dress and eat

6:40 Put sleeping 2 yo in car and drive 3 kids to 3 schools

6:55 Crawl back in bed with 2 yo (House is neat, laundry is started, why not!)

10:00 Wake up with 2 yo, breakfast, get both of us dressed

11:30 Head out the door for day's entertainment (Park, library, grocery store, post office, etc.)

1:00 ish Finish laundry, do a little vacuuming, scrubbing, etc.

2:30 Pick up 3 older kids, start driving to baseball, band practice, scouts, piano, etc. Or, better yet, older kids finish homework and take 2 yo outside!

5:30 Start dinner, help with homework, try to contain 2 yo who is bouncing off the walls at this hour

7:00 Dad home, eat dinner, possibly head out for more baseball, etc. Or, better yet, watch American Idol and have a glass of Merlot

9:00 Older kids in bed

10:00 Bathtime for mom, dad, 2 yo

10:30 Mom, dad, 2yo in bed

11:30 2yo actually goes to sleep (That's why I take the nap)


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

9am get up, enjoy a sippy cup of EBM while snuggling
Snuggle and read a book together while I pump milk for her. (I'm an EPer)
1000 snuggle more and climb/jump on the couch.
1100 we have breakfast
1130 I shower while she plays with the potty and drawers in the bathroom
1200 Pump milk with her on my lap, watching the news
1230 Chase each other around the house, she "helps" me clean a little
100 snack time
130 snuggle with a sippy of EBM
200 Nap time
400 more snuggle with a book while I pump
430 she plays in the kitchen cabinets while I cook dinner
5pm dinner/daddy home
6pm bath
7pm snack time
730 dh plays with dd while I clean a bit and pump
800 family movie time







:
900 more snuggle time or play together time, whatever she wants
1000 get ready for bed
1030 bed time

Yes, I have a super snuggly toddler. She can't tolerate being out of arms for more than 5-10 minutes usually. She is 17 months old.


----------



## UrbanSimplicity (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vaquitita* 
8:30 we then make, eat, and clean up breakfast. for some reason this usually takes us until about 10:00.











Our schedule is pretty run of the mill from what I see above.

8:30 awake
then i do some upkeep around our space while dd is fresh and excited to explore, greet cat, etc.
breakfast, clean up
play time (blocks, books, general floor time)
lunch
nap, about an hour sometime between 12 and 2
THEN we get dressed (lazy, i know)
and head out for a playdate, park, errands, or work with friend
home for more playtime, this is when i make phone calls while dd plays around me
dinner prep
7:30 papa home
8:00 dinner
8:30 dinner w/ papa
9 nursies to sleep
11-1 my bedtime


----------



## spiritmomma (Aug 29, 2005)

We MUST leave the house by 10:30 for my emotional well-being. SO....

6am Isa wakes, I nurse her back to sleep. (Snooze button!)
7:30-8am Isa and I get up for the day so we go to the potty
8-9am Isa watches an episode of Signing Time while I make breakfast, get dressed, pack the diaper bag and otherwise prepare to leave the house. She eats and I eat.
9:30-10am-ish We are in the car heading to park/ children's museum/ friends house/ some kid friendly place where she can run herself into exhaustion

2:30-3pmish Back into the car for nap time... She sleeps while I drive home, then I hang out in the car working on my zine/ reading a book/ working on my computer (I LOVE wireless internet!)
4- 5 ish She wakes, we go inside together. Papa comes home around this time so he takes over on playing with her while I make dinner.
6:30 Dinner
7:30 Isa's bath
8:00pm Night-night nursing session
8:30pm We say goodnight to each room in our home
8:45pm Papa takes her to bed and hums/pats/rocks her to sleep
9:00pm She is asleep for the night


----------



## woobysma (Apr 20, 2004)

I woh during the week, but your schedule sounds much like ours whe we're home - weekends and vacations, etc. Actually, DS's day at dcp is pretty similar, too. (although days at home include more cleaning







) I think that's a normal toddler schedule: wake, breakfast, play, snack, play, lunch, nap, play, snack, play, dinner, play, bed...... oh, to be 2 again









Our evenings usually have more cleaning and DS "helps" with dinner and we have more outside play now that it stays light out longer. Our weekends are when we visit family (although DS1 goes to my parents' after school, so a few days a week, we hang out there after work) or go out for specal stuff like the zoo or the park.

I don't think you're "boring" at all!


----------

